

The Democratization of Gaming - thesyndicate
http://bhargreaves.com/2011/04/democratization-gaming/

======
michaelpinto
As a non-programmer it breaks my heart that there is no easy on-ramp for the
rest of us. When I got started in the old days we had HyperCard which was my
tool of choice — you could so real programming on it, or you could do
something very simple. Apple killed Hypercard by neglect, but then Microsoft
put out Visual Basic. The result? Within a few years they created a monster
that would scare away non-programmers. I'm even amazed that tools like
Dreamweaver which should make HTML easy for idiots have become these complex
beasts.

To me the PC represented a revolution of letting the rest of us own a computer
-- and taking it out of the hands of the high priests of mainframes. But I'd
like to see the next revolution occur where non-geeks can build apps. No they
don't have to be complex apps, but even something that's like the old
HyperCard would be cool.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
You should check out Google App Inventor -
<http://appinventor.googlelabs.com/about/> \- and also GameSalad -
<http://gamesalad.com/>

The latter in particular seems to offer some easy ways to create some
interesting games without much development knowledge.

